# Bee Blogs



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Anybody on the forum have a blog that they write about their experiences with bees and daily bee life? I have begun to write one. Just looking for help and examples of good content and strategies. Thanks guys.


----------



## Margot1d (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a blog. It is in need of updating. No one reads it but me and maybe the stores that I sell honey at. I could use some help the the networking aspect of blogging as well as keeping it updated. Mine is the top and below are some others I have found in my travels on the web.

http://sprungupholstery.com/BrooklynQueen/bee-blog/
http://eastvanbees.wordpress.com/about/
http://thebeejournal.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

where is your blog at Lance?


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't really have anything yet but its http://doublebeehoneyfarm.blogspot.com

It's a work in progress Ian I am writing an entry on how I got into things at the moment


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

We have had our Blog going for about 6 years: Bessie's Bees

I also maintain the Blog for our local beekeeping club. This one uses various pages. East Central Iowa Beekeepers

Good luck with yours--they can be a fun way to keep track of what you are doing with your bees and share your information with others.


----------



## Steve Johnson (Apr 25, 2012)

I have one that I started this past year. Mainly because I love taking pictures of my bees, and to educate on the good that comes from protecting bees etc, but I do write a little bit. I also plan on doing more with it, but Im slow in getting things done.

www.fromthehive.org


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

I have found David Burns' blog site to be informative. http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Great question, BB. I didn't think of looking here for blog examples. I just started mine, basically. Tried last year but ran into issues and have up. Picked it back up. I am not committing mine to JUST bees, but it was The bees that got me thinking to do a blog. They seem to infiltrate my whole life these days. But I'm a cook, and a gardener, and wanted to write about those things too. Still working out some kinks. Finally got people to be able to follow by email, but I get no stats on followers, even though I know I have some. I use Blogger. Wondered if all blogs have those kinds of issues. I checked on the blogs listed here, very nice. I will check back for more info, because I'm just learning like most of you.

touchofgolden.com


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

One of the best I've read:

beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com

She has a lot of good videos and pictures and step by step instructions for the things she has done. She started it when she started keeping bees, so you can follow her entire journey.


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, love beekeeperlinda! Also love honeybeesuite.com, by Rusty. She writes her blog and explains things in a very easy to understand way, no matter what she's talking about. But it is always very clear.


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

I would recommend honeybeesuite.com. Very informative and easy to understand. I like the scientific approach, not to mention that more often than not it is just entertaining to read.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm trying to make one right now but I'm learning and I feel like the stoned kid that can't get it. 
but I will so far I got my front page. 
Bee blogs :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

GLOCK said:


> I feel like the stoned kid that can't get it.


From experience?


----------



## VitaminBee (Aug 17, 2013)

Glock, I'm right there with ya . . . should be simple, or so it seems. But has been a pain in the but for me! And when I contact tech support, sheez! I need an interpreter to understand that! LOL. I'm still working at it tho.


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> From experience?


Wow how did ya know?
Just goes to show ya how easy keeping bee is now the blog that's a whole another mater .
Now I was stoned and stupid in high school and dropped out at 16{dam weed} and since then I have owned 3 restaurants the one I have now is 22 years old and going strong my marriage is 26 years strong and my kid is in BIO. college then med. school. And my bees are healthy and strong. I own a 12 acre homestead that's 40% self reliant so being stoned and stupid is ok by me and I will figure out the blog thing.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Miller-Compound-HoneyBees-and-Agriculture/256954971040510


----------



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

Lauri said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Miller-Compound-HoneyBees-and-Agriculture/256954971040510


Very nice always a treat to read and see what you have going on. Nice homestead.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, here is mine: http://www.donnellyfarmsohio.com/

Also, if any one is interested in swapping guest posts, let me know


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

I would love to read/guest write on anyones blog. It is so fun to share experience. If anyone would like to add to mine I would love to share!


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

I would love to read through all of your suggestions. read mine if you would and send suggestions to my email! 
blog: http://doublebeehoneyfarm.blogspot.com
email: [email protected]


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I read it. and will follow along best of luck!


----------



## Appalachian Honey Company (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello All! 

I am new to the whole blogging platform. Please let me know if yall would want to do guest posting. Any advice would be awesome! Thanks again! Check it out! 

apphoneyco.com

Thanks again! 
Chris


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I will put mine on here, it has languished for a long time without me really not knowing what to do with it.

http://devilsun.blogspot.com/


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Not really a blog, just basic info for beginners. 

http://www.goldfinch-acres.com/Beekeeping.html


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Mine is www.nhbees.wordpress.com. I started it 7 seasons ago, mainly as a diary so I would remember what I did, why I did it and what resulted. I've kept it current.

John


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

That would be great, I will check out your blog maybe we could swap an article?

Cheers....Gary


----------



## New bee man (Jul 11, 2016)

Just started a new blog myself, I would love appreciate feedback if anyone gets a chance.

www.newbeeman.net


----------

